# Worst TV ads...



## snakeluvver (Jul 28, 2011)

What do you think is the worst ad on TV now?

For me first place is the Queensland Government "Saving Bundles" ads. Its a GOVERNMENT ad and its so insanely stupid, not funny no matter how hard they try and I dont see why they bother, just make the government look even more stupid. Cant find a link for it at the moment

A close contender are the Titan Sheds ads, heres just one example of one of their painful ads.
‪Titan Garages & Sheds 2010 Ad‬&rlm; - YouTube

Local ads always suck too...


----------



## 10hcaro (Jul 28, 2011)

The lady from the anti-plain-packaging ads.. On another note, I think Frank Walker from National Tiles takes the cake for worst radio ad ever.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 28, 2011)

Everytime that ad comes on, the radio goes off. Its the rule.


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Jul 28, 2011)

The hungry jacks one with the trady on the back of the ute saying he is in the in croud


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 28, 2011)

Rivers ads are first.
then in second place comes that stupid coles 'prices are down ad'.
i feel embarrassed watching TV when i see that LOL


----------



## 10hcaro (Jul 28, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> Rivers ads are first.
> then in second place comes that stupid coles 'prices are down ad'.
> i feel embarrassed watching TV when i see that LOL



I kind of respect the rivers people though, because they use their own staff to make the ads. But they are a little dry


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 28, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> Rivers ads are first.


God forgot about those "Um ah yer so we have heaps of these shirts. Um we have different colours, some are long sleeve some are short. Just depends really. So yeah, only $10" I feel like dying on the spot.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 28, 2011)

Ahhhh I am going positive
I loveeeddd the ANTZ PANTZ add with the echidna and she says in the sultry voice "Sickemm Rexxx" 

and I think the space cowboy libra add is hilarious....sorryyy I just doooo PMSL.........


----------



## Tigion (Jul 28, 2011)

harvey norman and chemist warehouse adds are annoying


----------



## angie90 (Jul 28, 2011)

ATM in WA we had these terrible 'don't let the government nanny you' political ads. The lady is a dead ringer for Ms Trunchbull off Matilda. Soo bad!& agree Rivers make me want to never ever go to rivers. Ever!


----------



## Snakewoman (Jul 28, 2011)

10hcaro said:


> I think Frank Walker from National Tiles takes the cake for worst radio ad ever.



Absolutely! I hate that add so much! I don't think I know a voice that's more annoying lol.


----------



## vampstorso (Jul 28, 2011)

That short kid dirty dancing on the glee project ad. 
Every glee project ad, for that matter.
Makes me feel like Im being forced to be a perv. I seriously hate him. And glee of course.

Which brings me to my next point: Glee ads.

Banickburn Chicken ads...with those kids >___<


...I could go on forever...Im a sad bitter girl


----------



## bigfella77 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hate those anti smoking ads, every time i see or hear one I gotta have a dart.


----------



## vampstorso (Jul 28, 2011)

bigfella77 said:


> Hate those anti smoking ads, every time i see or hear one I gotta have a dart.



with public health ads like that, or safe driving ads, I always feel the only people who will be bothered by them are the people who weren't doing whatever it is they're campaigning against in the first place.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 28, 2011)

bigfella77 said:


> Hate those anti smoking ads, every time i see or hear one I gotta have a dart.


you crack me up LOL


----------



## vampstorso (Jul 28, 2011)

7pm Project ads! Always act like they know so much about something...and if you watch the article it contains about as much information as the ad did; NONE.


----------



## bigfella77 (Jul 28, 2011)

vampstorso said:


> with public health ads like that, or safe driving ads, I always feel the only people who will be bothered by them are the people who weren't doing whatever it is they're campaigning against in the first place.



Sucks when I come inside and the ad is on the telly, then i gotta turn around and have another straight away.


----------



## Matt-to-the-K (Jul 28, 2011)

The River ads is terrible but the absolute worst ad is that stupid Coles ad. That song is horrible and your voice makes me want to tear my face off


----------



## K3nny (Jul 28, 2011)

"wanna cook like a masterchef cooks? then shop where a masterchef shops!"
ta dadada, dada, ta dadada, dada, tadadada, dada... tadaaaa!

make it stop...please make it stop *hides in corner*


----------



## MathewB (Jul 28, 2011)

Whenever I see these ads they make my ears bleed and my eyes melt...Thats my Woolies! "Get some meat bro!" Good God this is an all-time low.........Prices are Down! "Look for the big red hand in the sky Australia!" I haven't seen one, not even in construction!...........Nanny State..As others have said she is like Ms Trunchball..........National Tiles!... Why? WHY?...........ACA ads...how to save money, stupid fashion thing etc. etc...And has anyone noticed that Rugs-a-Million has had about a bagillion closing down sales? One ad I do like are the ones for 'Hamish and Andys Gap Year'.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 29, 2011)

There are some (not many) ads on TV I like right now. Telstra had a hilarious one a while ago but it wasnt shown on TV much. I like that "placing a bet" ad, I know its for gambling but its a good ad. For anyone who hasnt seen it its about a guy walking into the place you get bets, and hes surrounded by all these freaks and stuff, I'll try find a link its pretty good, makes the other ads almost bearable.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 29, 2011)

Ohhhh I lurvvvv the ANZ bank adds, the ones with the old cracker showing outstanding customer service LOL and the add with the magpies shutting the glass sliding door closed so the Man runs smack bang into it ROFLMFAO.....


----------



## discomat (Jul 29, 2011)

the latest Coles ads where an ugly lady who can't sing is yelling 'down down' while a bunch of random Coles staff point at their crutch with a large novelty red hand...


----------



## Bradchip (Jul 29, 2011)

The Coles ad makes me want to go on a kill spree. 

You'd think they could afford to hire a decent advertising agency.


----------



## Jen (Jul 29, 2011)

Wow, worst of the worst hasn't even gotten a mention - Easy Off Bam.
Nuff said.

Oh, and the carpet warehouse ads, why do they yell? And stop promising to close down if you aren't going to.
And for the daytime TV watchers - Funeral Plan ads.....


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 29, 2011)

I just want to go ape on the TV when I see those "How now brown cow" ads by Westpac! Grrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!

"If you know how, we know cow!" It's just so stupid!!


----------



## nathancl (Jul 29, 2011)

best ads ever are barbara from bankworld....ANZ really nailed it there.

any ads with a catchy tune will do my head in......this includes coles down down ad


----------



## vampstorso (Jul 29, 2011)

Jen said:


> Wow, worst of the worst hasn't even gotten a mention - Easy Off Bam.
> Nuff said.
> 
> Oh, and the carpet warehouse ads, why do they yell? And stop promising to close down if you aren't going to.
> And for the daytime TV watchers - Funeral Plan ads.....




I have too say though...easy off bam...actually works O___O didn't think it would!

godddd life insurance/funeral plan ads are unbearable...because apparently people should feel guilty for dying! God forbid you should have to pay for a nice funeral for your loved one.


----------



## Jeffa (Jul 29, 2011)

I cant stand insurance ads. 
I dont think they do them anymore but hated the commonwealth ads with the stupid americans trying to bring ideas to the company.
But my all time favourite is the 30 seconds outdoor cleaner ad(cant get enough)


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 29, 2011)

i hate those stupid 30min ads that advertise the strong vacuums and gym stuff and go forever and they repeat the same ****.
Special offer, call in the next 10 mins and get 2 for the price of one!


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 29, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> i hate those stupid 30min ads that advertise the strong vacuums and gym stuff and go forever and they repeat the same ****.
> Special offer, call in the next 10 mins and get 2 for the price of one!


Those are infomercials, like evil pumped up commercials on steroids.


----------



## Trouble (Jul 29, 2011)

I LOVE the frank walker national tiles ad :lol: 
Just because my dad hates it with a passion haha.

Can't stand the Coles ads, or the Easy-Off Bam ads. Oh and those stupid infomercials. how can anyone be that stupid?! 
"Buy now, and we'll throw in a free set of steak knives!" even if they're selling gym equipment :lol:

Rivers - shoot me now.


----------



## frogboy77 (Jul 29, 2011)

woolies add,
sound so crap and looks like they had a 20 dollar budget to do it....


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 29, 2011)

Funny thing is when theres a whole 2 hour session of infomercials, who would sit there and watch them all?!


----------



## pythrulz (Jul 29, 2011)

the annoying hamish and andy add when there running around times square like a bunch of idiots singing new york new york


----------



## ekipkcorb (Jul 29, 2011)

i found a solution for annoying ads and shows. rip the antenna off the roof get a wicked broadband account and just download docos from national geo site and what not . problem solvered. can't deal deal with commercial tv at all


----------



## Rattler (Jul 29, 2011)

Damned ads about if u die and leave the family to pay for the funeral. I wished they'd die. Fake concern 

Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk


----------



## vampstorso (Jul 29, 2011)

the ahh bra ads...when the girls advertising them have fake boobs that'd stand up under a cinderblock, and the real girls wearing them look like their boobs HAVE been crushed under a cinderblock!


----------



## bucket (Jul 29, 2011)

I hate the bloody coles prices going down add on tv radio i want to turn the finger around so its giving everyone the finger.i hate coles and there $2 milk that tastes like watered down milk


----------



## Jimbobulan (Jul 30, 2011)

Rattler said:


> Damned ads about if u die and leave the family to pay for the funeral. I wished they'd die. Fake concern
> 
> Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk



Yeah i hate those ads too and theres so many different ones. Probably half a dozen companies all advertising pretty much the same thing with pretty much the same script. And the budget ads. "its budget love" could have shown a little more skin in the one with her in the shower too


----------



## Tigion (Aug 2, 2011)

another one no one has mentioned is the Pro Active adds :x


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Aug 2, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Funny thing is when theres a whole 2 hour session of infomercials, who would sit there and watch them all?!


 


vampstorso said:


> the ahh bra ads...when the girls advertising them have fake boobs that'd stand up under a cinderblock, and the real girls wearing them look like their boobs HAVE been crushed under a cinderblock!



I'm an insomniac and I leave my TV on at night because of bad tinnitus, so I have seen a lot of awful infomercials.

The Ahh Bra is by far the worst ad out there.. seriously, the bra is sooo ugly! "Why look like this, when you can look like this".. I'd rather wear a bra in the wrong size than the Ahh Bra. Imagine going out on a date and things go so well that your bra is seen and you're wearing one of those. 

They don't show any examples of women below a D cup either.. I reckon it'd make A cup boobs look like golf balls.

Worst worst ad ever!


One that I loved was the Extra Dry tongue ad, I know a lot of people hated it, but I liked it. 

Does anyone remember the "Just squeeze" ad for orange juice and the ad just showed bums? song went "Just squeeze, just squeeze, please please please, just squeeze".

The 'go to be Jessica' ad was a good one too. I still tell people to go to bed and call them Jessica. Wish I could find a copy of the ad so I can show some friends who are too young to remember it and are confused as to why I'm calling them Jessica.


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 4, 2011)

Anyone see the Gruen Transfer last night? Mentioned the coles ad as the worst of 2011, also showed a really funny parody of it called "Colworths" google it but be warned... its a bit inappropriate


----------



## Megzz (Aug 4, 2011)

equinny said:


> The Ahh Bra is by far the worst ad out there.. seriously, the bra is sooo ugly! "Why look like this, when you can look like this".. I'd rather wear a bra in the wrong size than the Ahh Bra. Imagine going out on a date and things go so well that your bra is seen and you're wearing one of those.


Agreed, the Ahh Bra looks absolutely revolting! Give me an uncomfortable sexy bra over that any day!


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 4, 2011)

Bradchip said:


> The Coles ad makes me want to go on a kill spree.
> 
> You'd think they could afford to hire a decent advertising agency.


TV is now a thing of the past here as is radio as they both make me want to go on a killing spree, in fact I constantly tell my son when we are out shopping "if I have to keep hearing this song, jingle, ad etc I am going to kill someone"


----------



## mrs_davo (Aug 5, 2011)

I dont like the new ads for Virgin mobile.....makes me wanna gag.....


----------



## Ramsayi (Aug 5, 2011)

Without a doubt its the coles ad,annoying cretins they are!


----------



## sesa-sayin (Aug 5, 2011)

juLIA trying in vain to sell the Carbon Tax....................but i am priveleged, ,cos I have never seen it........Sure-as Hell though, I have paid for it..


----------



## Chris1 (Aug 5, 2011)

worst ad EVER -LBL - light bladder leakage,....UGH!


----------



## miley_take (Aug 5, 2011)

Gotta love the "banned ads" [video=youtube_share;LAMmDqtlR-Q]http://youtu.be/LAMmDqtlR-Q[/video]


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Aug 5, 2011)

Tigion said:


> another one no one has mentioned is the Pro Active adds :x



pro active ads - a mate said too me once that 7 days and ya pimples are gone and i thought wait a sec it only takes about 7 days and a pimple is gone what a tosser !!!

trouble - i agree wish i could give you 10 likes - with free steak knives


----------



## angie90 (Aug 5, 2011)

Proactive is so bad. I hate those ads. I just want to go up to the people on them & smother them in moisturizer, they're poor skin. It has benzoyl peroxide in it. It's so strong it lightens your towels that you use. They don't get pimples because their skin is like a barren planet... Hate those ads!Also, chicken treat ads. Everyone in WA will not what I'm talking about. Diddly diddly! Ugh.


----------



## Khagan (Aug 5, 2011)

mrs_davo said:


> I dont like the new ads for Virgin mobile.....makes me wanna gag.....



Outrarge! =p i actually love them lol.


----------



## vampstorso (Aug 5, 2011)

mrs_davo said:


> I dont like the new ads for Virgin mobile.....makes me wanna gag.....



I used to hate them...now they confuse me.

I was watching the Pommy "come dine with me" in bordem...and that guy was on it?! is that where they found him?!


----------



## Jen (Aug 5, 2011)

woodys90 said:


> Proactive is so bad. I hate those ads. I just want to go up to the people on them & smother them in moisturizer, they're poor skin. It has benzoyl peroxide in it. It's so strong it lightens your towels that you use. They don't get pimples because their skin is like a barren planet... Hate those ads!Also, chicken treat ads. Everyone in WA will not what I'm talking about. Diddly diddly! Ugh.



I hate the chicken treat ads too! I'm from NSW originally and when I first saw the chicken treat sign - right next to a red rooster sign - I of course made a comment on the golden 'hmm' right next to the red 'hmm'...


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 5, 2011)

While we're on the topic of chicken ads, anyone seen the "super rooster" ads? *Retches violenty*


----------



## Twitch_80 (Aug 5, 2011)

The CGU ad with the crappy band, I actually get angry at the tv. 

The missus hate the t is for twings ad with that lady, she gets violent when she she's it, scary stuff.

The winner is the sham wow ad, considering he murdered his wife all I can think about is if he used the sham wow to mop the blood up


----------



## Jen (Aug 5, 2011)

Can't think of the product, pretty sure its insurance, but the ads with the beatnik singing? oh, baaaaaadddd.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Aug 5, 2011)

Twitch_80 said:


> The CGU ad with the crappy band, I actually get angry at the tv.
> 
> The missus hate the t is for twings ad with that lady, she gets violent when she she's it, scary stuff.
> 
> The winner is the sham wow ad, considering he murdered his wife all I can think about is if he used the sham wow to mop the blood up



What? The guy that does that ad murdered his wife. who is he?


----------



## Twitch_80 (Aug 5, 2011)

Jen said:


> Can't think of the product, pretty sure its insurance, but the ads with the beatnik singing? oh, baaaaaadddd.



Thats the CGU ad I meant, awful huh.

Yeah the sham wow guy went to jail, I think it was just for beating a prostitute but the rumors were murdering his wife first. Either way there is blood.

SHAM-WOW, great for cleaning victims blood..


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 5, 2011)

lol the twinings lady is called Nigella Lawson :lol:


----------



## vampstorso (Aug 5, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> lol the twinings lady is called Nigella Lawson :lol:




Realllllly hate Nigellas unbearable over-the-top camera flirting. Anyone seen her before her show got so big? LOL she wasn't so nice and polished...and the teeth weren't too great.


----------



## grannieannie (Aug 5, 2011)

I hate, hate, hate....the latest Ikea one with the 2 ..... butch women going on about the wardrobe.... I just mute the sound.


----------



## vampstorso (Aug 5, 2011)

It seems kinda suss doesnt it?

I'm like waiting for them to ravage each other everytime I see it! I don't want them too...but they've made it so suss!


----------



## grannieannie (Aug 5, 2011)

And I also hate the guy in the CGU ad...and I hate anything to do with womens....feminine products...especially that guy who sticks them on his arms....yuk !!! I....(wait for it guys)..... LOVE..the Coles down, down ad...   Woollies idea of a pathetic copy....nowhere near as good as the coles.
Other hates are....Godfreys, Harvey Norman, and anything else that screams at you....I just mute them...or go to the loo.


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 5, 2011)

grannieannie said:


> I hate anything to do with womens....feminine products...especially that guy who sticks them on his arms....yuk !!!


Are you kidding that ads HILARIOUS! Even my mum likes it, its a breath of fresh air from the stupid coles ads and the painful QLD government ads.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Aug 5, 2011)

I hate the add of that pad guy who sticks them all over himself! It's so annoying!!


----------



## Twitch_80 (Aug 5, 2011)

Weird that people hate it, I reckon its one of the best ad's ever but imagine being that guy and going out.

'Hey, arent you the pad guy?!' hahaha


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 5, 2011)

LullabyLizard said:


> I hate the add of that pad guy who sticks them all over himself! It's so annoying!!


I honestly dont see how, maybe girls find it offensive somehow...


----------



## Twitch_80 (Aug 5, 2011)

Nigella Lawson, thats the one, seems to bring out an unnatural hatred!!


----------



## grannieannie (Aug 5, 2011)

Yes, I think I do find that.... pad ....advert offensive....to me...and I know I'm old fashioned, but some things in life are private and personal and I really hate ads like those. In ..... my day  ..... ladies hygene products .... were kept under the counter wrapped in brown paper at the chemist. Now you see ads about incontinance and all sorts of panty liners...and late at night even condoms....I just don't like them. All women know what they are and where to buy them....I don't see why they have to be shown on tv....as I said before....YUK !!


----------



## ekipkcorb (Aug 5, 2011)

View attachment 212721
too infinity and beyondddd


----------



## Matt-to-the-K (Aug 7, 2011)

Twitch_80 said:


> The CGU ad with the crappy band, I actually get angry at the tv. The missus hate the t is for twings ad with that lady, she gets violent when she she's it, scary stuff. The winner is the sham wow ad, considering he murdered his wife all I can think about is if he used the sham wow to mop the blood up


I actually have to mute the tv or change station when that bastard comes on ' windows... Have nothing to do with the wind' SHUT UUUUPPP


----------



## LullabyLizard (Aug 7, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> I honestly dont see how, maybe girls find it offensive somehow...



I don't find it offensive. It just makes me cringe every time it comes on because he just seems really stupid... and I would be in agony if he was my boyfriend/husband  

Another add I hate is the one for the car, and he's singing that rap song, and he forgets to buy the nappies or something... I really don't like that one ha ha ha.


----------



## grannieannie (Aug 7, 2011)

LullabyLizard said:


> I don't find it offensive. It just makes me cringe every time it comes on because he just seems really stupid... and I would be in agony if he was my boyfriend/husband
> 
> Another add I hate is the one for the car, and he's singing that rap song, and he forgets to buy the nappies or something... I really don't like that one ha ha ha.



Oh I love that rap song one.....I love to turn the volume up and sing along with it. It's the only rap song I've ever liked in my life. LOL


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Aug 7, 2011)

LullabyLizard said:


> I hate the add of that pad guy who sticks them all over himself! It's so annoying!!



I held a dress up party last year, one guy dressed up like this. We had a voting/prize thing for the best dressed and he won the male division out of 60 something guests. It was gold!


----------

